# felony/grow



## skunk (Feb 14, 2006)

i have 4 in flowering now 1 4th week in the back 1 in front about 2 weeks and the 2 to the left about 6 days the other room with 16 still veging no room to flower . ps someone awhile back wanted to know where my hps was at well i got a good 1 for ya lol. im not gonna mention his name or nothing but it started with mutt  lol. but anyway looks like im gonna have to build another room onto it to be able to flower more . also i took a picture of the reflector i mentioned in the forum that you can use on the cf.


----------



## skunk (Feb 14, 2006)

oops forgot some pic will post later goto take kids to valentines day dance .


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet dude, Nice pic of the bud. (yeah, I remember my first V-Dance  my first real kiss). Make sure you pick them up on time. . If you got girls kick that punk in the balls. hahahahaha

Dude I can't see it with all the lines from the light and cam. hahahahahaha. I see the HPS dog. Lovely grow man. (smart ass). My last name is mutt too so go figure (dumb and loyal).


----------



## skunk (Feb 14, 2006)

well they got there rather early . they said 7pm tonight which is mon come to find out the dance isnt till sat. (dam kids) lol. well im no photographer by no means . but i was on top of my class in the spelling bee in special ed lol. i did miss a few pics ill post in next thread ill just go ahead and make new thread .


----------

